# Recommend me road pedals



## zakyr (Jul 16, 2012)

Looking to get some road pedals.

I'm new to road biking this year, so not looking for anything expensive. Cheaper the better. Even used would be fine with me.

Go.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't know anything about road pedals, but check out this thread from earlier in the year.  It should give you some ideas.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?109481-Road-pedals&highlight=road+pedal


----------



## zakyr (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting that link!
Very helpful


----------

